# Michael Bay apologizes for 'Armageddon'



## Death Certificate (Apr 22, 2013)

> It took 15 years, but moviegoers are getting an apology for one of the brashest, outlandish, craptacularly entertaining blockbusters of all time.
> Buried in a Miami Herald interview published Sunday about his upcoming film Pain & Gain, director Michael Bay offered a mea culpa for his 1998 hit Armageddon. The discussion was sparked by the interviewer noting that Bay?s new film, which stars Mark Wahlberg and Dwayne Johnson as bodybuilders who embark on a crime spree, has atypical editing for the director ? the shots are held for longer than a few nanoseconds.
> 
> ?I will apologize for Armageddon, because we had to do the whole movie in 16 weeks,? Bay says. ?It was a massive undertaking. That was not fair to the movie. I would redo the entire third act if I could. But the studio literally took the movie away from us. It was terrible. My visual effects supervisor had a nervous breakdown, so I had to be in charge of that. I called James Cameron and asked ?What do you do when you?re doing all the effects yourself?? But the movie did fine.?
> ...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 22, 2013)

It was coming on tv the other day and the part where Ben Affleck screams ' I love you harry!!' had me loling so hard.


----------



## Blue (Apr 22, 2013)

The bourne identity movies are shit visually. Hardly a defense.

Anyway, soon as he apologizes for all his other movies we'll be cool.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 22, 2013)

I actually liked that movie. But what can you do.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry Bay you still should abort your TMNT movie.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2013)

I hope Robert Downey Jr apologizes for Iron Man 3.


----------



## Grape (Apr 22, 2013)

He should be apologizing for entering the film industry.

Also, Deep Impact > Armageddon


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 22, 2013)

Pepper in the suit was not his call those are made from the higher ups .


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2013)

Still though.  Bay has apologized for almost all of his films at this point.  I remember he apologized for the first and second Transformers films right before the third one came out.


----------



## Grape (Apr 22, 2013)

He should perform seppuku using a slightly sharpened spoon.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2013)

He had no reason to apologize.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 22, 2013)

I thought we changed the locks so Fail couldn't come back


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 22, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Sorry Bay you still should abort your TMNT movie.



This and also his transformer sequels.

EDIT Heard about Bay apologising for Transformers 2, did'nt know he'd apologised for more, if he admits he's a shitty director, he needs to improve and change his style. There's more to a movie than explosions and hot chicks plus innuendo and stereotyping.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 22, 2013)

Blue said:


> The bourne identity movies are shit visually.



Please don't post in this section if you're going to say stupid stuff.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Sorry Bay you still should abort your TMNT movie.



I honestly thought this apology was going to be about TMNT when I clicked on the link.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 22, 2013)

Bay: "I have a lot of apologies to make...honestly, there are a hundred people who wanna kill me"


----------



## teddy (Apr 22, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Sorry Bay you still should abort your TMNT movie.





Tranquil Fury said:


> This and also his transformer sequels.
> 
> EDIT Heard about Bay apologising for Transformers 2, did'nt know he'd apologised for more, if he admits he's a shitty director, he needs to improve and change his style. There's more to a movie than explosions and hot chicks plus innuendo and stereotyping.



Agreed on both accounts


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Bay: "I have a lot of apologies to make...honestly, there are a hundred people who wanna kill me"


Me:  "You're not a man.  You're nothing more than a maniac."


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2013)

I remember liking this when I was a kid. Although granted, I think I saw it last when it first came out on VHS. 

Still, I can't imagine it's any worse than those Transformers movies. Or Pearl Harbor. Or the Island.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 22, 2013)

I Liked Armageddon

also smh at the Transformers hate




> There's more to a movie than explosions and hot chicks plus innuendo and stereotyping.


Just Because There CAN be More Doesn't Mean there NEEDS to be more


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 22, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Still though.  Bay has apologized for almost all of his films at this point.  I remember he apologized for the first and second Transformers films right before the third one came out.



I don't understand, his films make bajillions and he apologizes? I gotta admit I loved Armageddon so I imagine this is not his worst and he never stuck me as particularly bad in short I just don't get why he gets all the flack, someone explain it to me please


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 22, 2013)

He gave a robot two gigantic balls and another two gold teeth.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2013)

I found out Armageddon has a Criterion edition, what were they thinking


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 22, 2013)

Armageddon was awesome. 

_I DON'T WANNA MISS A THIIIINNNNNNGGGGGGG...._


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 22, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> He gave a robot two gigantic balls and another two gold teeth.



ones a  joke, the other  is a joke, and some thing to give them a unique facial design, Ratrap from beast wars had Buckteeth before he  scanned a rat.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> I don't understand, his films make bajillions and he apologizes? I gotta admit I loved Armageddon so I imagine this is not his worst and he never stuck me as particularly bad in short I just don't get why he gets all the flack, someone explain it to me please



Box office gross does not equal quality.

He only apologized for "Transformers 2" and "Armageddon" though because of the behind-the-scenes issues. 

Oddly, I hate Bay for his obsession with producing mediocre remakes of horror classics simply for the money. I dont mind the movies he directs as much because he makes movies for teenagers, which I am not.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 22, 2013)

Was the shit Aerosmith song made _because_ of the movie? If so, apology not accepted.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 22, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> Oddly, I hate Bay for his obsession with producing mediocre remakes of horror classics simply for the money.


the Elm Street Remake Wasn't Terrible imo.



Graeme said:


> Was the shit Aerosmith song made _because_ of the movie? If so, apology not accepted.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2013)

I thought the Elm Street remake was pretty solid, but...actually, I didn't mind that as much just because Robert Englund was getting old and unlike Jason- you can't justify a new actor without it being a remake. 

But "Texas Chainsaw" and "Friday the 13th" were shameless cash-ins. Neither were terrible, but they weren't interesting either.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2013)

Really?    Okay.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 22, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> I thought the Elm Street remake was pretty solid, but...actually, I didn't mind that as much just because Robert Englund was getting old and unlike Jason- you can't justify a new actor without it being a remake.
> 
> But "Texas Chainsaw" and "Friday the 13th" were shameless cash-ins. Neither were terrible, but they weren't interesting either.



the texas chainsaw with jessica beil? i liked it when it came out but i was a teen then i don't know if it holds up or not


----------



## Amrun (Apr 22, 2013)

One of my old bosses was a producer on Armaggedon. 

I'm gonna rib him when I see him next.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2013)

I think the reason I was somewhat forgiving towards the Elm Street remake is that it actually tried to do its own thing. I even LIKED some of the changes and appreciated the attempts at ambiguity. I wouldn't say it's...a full blown good horror flick, but it didn't feel like it was JUST a cash-in.

"Friday the 13th" just condensed the plots of F13 1-4 without trying anything new. Although is the only entry that suggests Jason is a pothead and is just protecting his stash. 

The Texas Chainsaw with Jessica Beil did some things right, but...I dunno. Just not memorable. I could live without all 3 remakes though, honestly.

I will say this. Michael Bay's remakes>>>>>>>those assholes who remade "The Stepfather" and "Prom Night". Actually, I'd consider removing "Prom Night" from existence too.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2013)

I'll say.  Biel wore the shit out of those jeans.  Not even a Biel fan.  But that was like the best she has ever looked.


----------



## Grape (Apr 22, 2013)

I was never a Biel fan until the commercials for that gay firemen movie with Adam Sandler. She has that somewhat toned yet jiggly booty type. 

Swear to God, she was like a 7 and jumped to a 8.5 because of three seconds of footage.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 22, 2013)

Biel always had a rocking body. Her face might not be but I slam the shit out her from behind.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2013)

Grape said:


> I was never a Biel fan until the commercials for that gay firemen movie with Adam Sandler. She has that somewhat toned yet jiggly booty type.
> 
> Swear to God, she was like a 7 and jumped to a 8.5 because of three seconds of footage.



Yeah, I remember she looked super hot in that cat costume.


----------



## Grape (Apr 22, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Biel always had a rocking body. Her face might not be but I slam the shit out her from behind.



See, that's the thing. Her face was a seven and after that booty shot, jumped to an 8.5. Shiiit... I remember her from Seventh Heaven commercials.



MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, I remember she looked super hot in that cat costume.




Forgot bout dat cat suit


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2013)

I remember she had a couple of good moments in Stealth and in that baseball film with Freddie Prinze Jr.

But she always chooses boring pg13 roles.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 22, 2013)

Beil needs to start doing bikini modeling from the neck down.


----------



## Grape (Apr 22, 2013)

In my mind, I balance out this sexism with the thought that most women do the same thing.


----------



## The World (Apr 22, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> I remember liking this when I was a kid. Although granted, I think I saw it last when it first came out on VHS.
> 
> Still, I can't imagine it's any worse than those Transformers movies. Or Pearl Harbor. *Or the Island.*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 22, 2013)

Jena is living proof Grape that is correct.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 22, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> Box office gross does not equal quality.
> 
> He only apologized for "Transformers 2" and "Armageddon" though because of the behind-the-scenes issues.



And quality does not equal success, great movies has flopped costing investors. I don't think Bay should apologize for doing what he does best, which is making summer blockbusters. Transformers has racked in 2 billion and I found it funny that he apologize for the series when he's pretty much guaranteed 600 mil with each sequel. Im not a fan but I don't blame him for giving the people what they want. If they don't like him, they shouldn't support him.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2013)

Transformers fans are pretty terrible, they watch it and then complain to kingdom come about it all the time. Stop watching it or stop complaining.


----------



## The World (Apr 22, 2013)

Bayformer fans or regular TF fans in general?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> And quality does not equal success, great movies has flopped costing investors. I don't think Bay should apologize for doing what he does best, which is making summer blockbusters. Transformers has racked in 2 billion and I found it funny that he apologize for the series when he's pretty much guaranteed 600 mil with each sequel. Im not a fan but I don't blame him for giving the people what they want. If they don't like him, they shouldn't support him.



I actually agree with this. I don't think Bay should apologize for doing what he does if that's what he likes to do. By this point, if I suffer during a Bay movie, it's probably more my fault than his. I knew what I was getting into.

As for whoever responded to my mention of "The Island". I didn't think it was bad, but I did think it was REALLY, REALLY forgettable and generic. It's been longer since I've seen "Armageddon", but I do remember quite a bit of that.


----------



## Mael (Apr 22, 2013)

For a second I thought Michael Bay was apologizing for just being Michael Bay.


----------



## Grape (Apr 22, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> And quality does not equal success, great movies has flopped costing investors. I don't think Bay should apologize for doing what he does best, which is making summer blockbusters. Transformers has racked in 2 billion and I found it funny that he apologize for the series when he's pretty much guaranteed 600 mil with each sequel. Im not a fan but I don't blame him for giving the people what they want. If they don't like him, they shouldn't support him.





MartialHorror said:


> I actually agree with this. I don't think Bay should apologize for doing what he does if that's what he likes to do. By this point, if I suffer during a Bay movie, it's probably more my fault than his. I knew what I was getting into.
> 
> As for whoever responded to my mention of "The Island". I didn't think it was bad, but I did think it was REALLY, REALLY forgettable and generic. It's been longer since I've seen "Armageddon", but I do remember quite a bit of that.




I disagree.

The fact that Bay felt the overwhelming need to apologize for not one, but many of his projects, shows that he himself consciously and subconsciously understands that he is creating subpar films.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 22, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Transformers fans are pretty terrible, they watch it and then complain to kingdom come about it all the time. Stop watching it or stop complaining.



All I am saying.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2013)

Grape said:


> I disagree.
> 
> The fact that Bay felt the overwhelming need to apologize for not one, but many of his projects, shows that he himself consciously and subconsciously understands that he is creating subpar films.



You're talking about the guy who told the media the turtles will be aliens as a "joke" .

He tends to say shit for attention


----------



## Grape (Apr 23, 2013)

Michael Bay...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 23, 2013)

Bay must feels like a young woman who went out to the big city to become somebody and ends up becoming a midnight Hooker bending over for easy money.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 23, 2013)

Armageddon, and Bad Boys, were good flicks if a little silly.  Bad Boys, lead to Bad Boys II, which is awesome.

I know Bay might like to think of himself as more sophisticated nowadays, but when he sticks to making simplistic, silly, popcorn flicks--he isn't half bad.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 23, 2013)

The World said:


> Bayformer fans or regular TF fans in general?



We Transformer fans are notoriously Butthurt over trivial shit.


----------



## Detective (Apr 23, 2013)

The only good film Michael Bay has ever directed was The Rock. But my sentimentality of listening to possibly the greatest original soundtrack ever by Hans Zimmer, or at least the Rock House Jail track, may be clouding my otherwise solid logical judgement.

Also Sean Connery. He has that sort of affect. I am only human, like the rest of you.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 23, 2013)

Detective said:


> The only good film Michael Bay has ever directed was The Rock. But my sentimentality of listening to possibly the greatest original soundtrack ever by Hans Zimmer, or at least the Rock House Jail track, may be clouding my otherwise solid logical judgement.
> 
> Also Sean Connery. He has that sort of affect. I am only human, like the rest of you.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 23, 2013)

I also agree his best was The Rock.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2013)

He should apologize forever, for leaving in the line "It's like world war 2 out here!" in Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 23, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He should apologize forever, for leaving in the line "It's like world war 2 out here!" in Pearl Harbor.



I thought it was "I think World War 2 just started", but I fully agree with this.


----------

